# Système d'exploitation peu demandeur en carte graphique



## raphayel (6 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour

J'ai un macbook de 2011 et ma crte graphique montre des signes de faiblesse. J'aimerais bien pouvoir garder mon mac pour faire tourner des applis basiques dessus.

C'est peut-être une question qui n'a aucun sens, mais y'a-t-il des systèmes (type Linux) qui demandent moins à la carte graphique et me permettraient de la garder plus longtemps? J'essaie d'anticiper avant qu'elle grille car je ne pourrai pas ma racheter de mac avant 2 mois.

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (6 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Si c'est un MBP de 2011, avec une carte graphique dédiée et un chipset graphique, peut être peux tu désactiver la carte graphique dédiée grâce à gfxCardStatus


----------



## raphayel (6 Octobre 2015)

Merci!

Je ne sais pas trop ce que "une carte graphique dédiée et un chipset graphique" veut dire, mais oui c'est un MBP 2011. J'ai l'impression que gfxCardStatus ne fait que m'informer de ce qui tourne, je ne vois pas trop comment désactiver la carte graphique.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Octobre 2015)

Le MBP 13" early 2011 ne possède que le chipset graphique Intel HD Graphics 3000
Le MBP 15" early 2011 possède les deux : AMD Radeon HD 6490M or 6750M and Intel HD Graphics 3000

(même principe pour les late 2011).


----------

